# brute 650i factory jets



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Anybody know what the factory pilot jets are on a 650i? Thinking i may need to bump those up to the next size but at work and have no clue what is in it.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

38's


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks bud


----------

